

Help me write an Open Source Programming book for Children - joachimhs
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/open-source-programming-book-for-kids

======
billyjobob
Surely the best way to 'help' an open source project is to submit code patches
to the repository, rather than send them money? Also it looks like most of the
money is going to be spent on designers and editors. If it's an open source
book then why not just write the book then release the source then if it's
good ask for designers/editors to work on it. Maybe some will do it for free.
Maybe they will want paying, at which point fundraising would be appropriate.
If it's not actually published as a printed book I don't see how the design
matters, and if it is published then the publisher will be profiting from it
so surely they would pay for design work themselves.

~~~
joachimhs
The way I see it, if the content is at all going to be approachable by
children aged 11 and up, then that content needs to be well designed, typeset
and proofread. While writing an open source book for professionals, pointing
them to a set of markdownfiles would suffice if the content is good enough.

The idea is that the design and the content should facilitate children's
learning as much as possible.

I could definitely go the publisher route with this, but then the whole
project will change characteristics and be less dynamic.

Its not the open source code or project that is important in this project, its
really the end result which is content that is easily approachable for the
target audience.

